# Adequan costs



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got back from Chance's vet exam and was quoted close to $800 for his "loading" period of adequan injections, (4 weeks/once a week). Seemed high to me so I thought I'd ask here to see if that cost was comparable to what others have paid/been quoted. 

Thanks.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do the injections myself. I order the Adequan, and syringes, from Valley Vet Supply, you do need a prescription from your vet. I pay about $135 for the Adequan plus syringes, it's 10 ml, which is enough for about 6 doses for Tito.
Shots are very easy to give. Give subcutaneously, just grab a hunk of neck fur and insert the needle underneath it.
Tito has been getting the injections once a month since he was about 3, as it is now believed that Adequan, given young, can actually prevent arthritis. Now that he's 10, he gets the injection once every 3 weeks.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

You can get it from many online pharmacies like drsfostersmith.com for $69.99 per vial... but all the meds I found say it's given in the muscle not under the skin. You will also be able to get syringes w/needles.
FYI there is no generic.
I used to get lots of injectable meds at the feed store... worth asking


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I had Sophie on Adequan. She had HORRIBLE hips and knees when we adopted her at age 11. Cosequin worked pretty good for a while, but then we decided to go with Adequan. She got two injections a week in her muscle and then two weeks later got an injection. We were going to try to give her one every three weeks. She had really improved on the 4 weeks. Dosage is by the pound.

It was NO where near any $800 for the first 4 weeks. I don't remember for sure what it was, but nothing near that, under $200 I am thinking. It broke our hearts that she had improved so much, able to get around so much better, even run a little--and suddenly hemangiosarcoma took her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Givings​ it sub-Q is considered "off-label" but according to my vet it's just as effective and, of course, it's much easier to do.
There is a so-called generic but it is NOT chemically equivalent. It works for some dogs but not for others. It did not work for my Toby nor my Tiny.



puddles everywhere said:


> You can get it from many online pharmacies like drsfostersmith.com for $69.99 per vial... but all the meds I found say it's given in the muscle not under the skin. You will also be able to get syringes w/needles.
> FYI there is no generic.
> I used to get lots of injectable meds at the feed store... worth asking


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Givings​ it sub-Q is considered "off-label" but according to my vet it's just as effective and, of course, it's much easier to do.


You know, that is very interesting. I wonder if they don't say it can be given the other way because they want to collect a tech/office visit fee. Can you tell I don't care for my vet that much?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I have not done it for years but when I needed to give shots in the muscle I was taught by my vets how to do so. It is a bit more tricky but certainly doable to give shots in the muscle. I would just distract the dog with peanut butter so they stayed relaxed. 




kwhit said:


> You know, that is very interesting. I wonder if they don't say it can be given the other way because they want to collect a tech/office visit fee. Can you tell I don't care for my vet that much?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah....could be. My vet told me to do it myself . Showed me how, and that was that. 
This has come up several times on the Retriever Training Forum, too, and pretty much everyone gives it themselves, subcutaneously. 
Perhaps you could tell your vet you simply can't afford to do it unless you do it yourself. It's pathetically easy to do. 




kwhit said:


> You know, that is very interesting. I wonder if they don't say it can be given the other way because they want to collect a tech/office visit fee. Can you tell I don't care for my vet that much?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> yeah....could be. My vet told me to do it myself . Showed me how, and that was that.
> This has come up several times on the Retriever Training Forum, too, and pretty much everyone gives it themselves, subcutaneously.
> Perhaps you could tell your vet you simply can't afford to do it unless you do it yourself. It's pathetically easy to do.


The vet clinic belonged to a vet that has since retired. ☹ He was wonderful and had been Chance's vet for the past 11 years. He sold the clinic to a business that owns about 6 clinics in our area. His whole staff was replaced except for one vet, which has become Chance's vet. She is just trying to add on meds and procedures at every visit. There is no way she would ever show me how to do my own shots. She is kind of distant in her demeanor. She's known Chance for a few years and during his appointment called him a Lab. 

I said, "He's a Golden". 
She said, "Well, I guess I'll just call him a Retriever. He does have hair like a Golden".
I said, "Well...that might be because he is a Golden".

I'm in the process of looking for another vet...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! I'd be looking for a new vet FAST!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It REALLY is easy to do your own injections. I also give Shala an Adequan-type injection to ward off arthritis. My vet's position was, we will do it if you don't want to, but it really is easier for you to do it, and way cheaper. I went in for a little lesson with a vet tech (it was actually a refresher, as I had given sub-cue injections to Tesia near the end of her life) and I was like, I can totally do this. They sent me home with a year's worth of needles and a safe needle-disposal bucket, and the little bottle of the medication. You do have to feel confident yourself, and then your dog will have no qualms about it. I also just tent the skin on the back of Shala's neck and stick it in. I know she feels the twinge of the needle going in, but she is very calm about it, and very readily comes to have it done and stands very still for me. There is also always cookies at the end, which helps. :smile2:


----------



## PacGrove (Jun 11, 2017)

There should be no shortage of good vets in the SF Bay area!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My vet didn't charge me to give Sophie her injections twice a week. I just took her on Monday and Thursday, she got her injections, no charge.


----------



## Gldndrmrr (Jul 3, 2017)

My 12 year old Golden has been on Adequan for about 4 years with great results. Our vet will give us the prescription so we can get the vile and syringes online. I never pay more than $100 for vial and syringes. The vet tech showed us how to do the injections at home. Very simple to do.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

3 goldens said:


> My vet didn't charge me to give Sophie her injections twice a week. I just took her on Monday and Thursday, she got her injections, no charge.


That's very kind of them. Another reason a great relationship with your vet is so nice.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet Girl said:


> That's very kind of them. Another reason a great relationship with your vet is so nice.


My vet was a young man about 33 when he bought out the old vet in this little town and I was one of his first clients with my Irish Setter--he also had an Irish Setter. He had yet to really build up his practice and when I was in we could chat for 15-20 minutes. I told him about being raised on farm and taking care of animals and when I got the puppies, Hunter and Kaycee and had her sapyed months later, he asked me if I would like to wach and I did. I also watched the tumor removal from Honey's let a few years later. I was allowed privileges most are not. Also, because he knows I will always pay, they don't even give me a bill , and I pay large ones out over time. In Feb. I owed almost $1000 due to all the tests and meds that were done on Sir Moose, plus the $100 bag of hepatic food, can's of food at $3.38 each, heart worm pills, etc. I only owe $100 now and it will be paid this month. He always tells me "don't worry about the bill." Great vet.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

3 goldens said:


> My vet was a young man about 33 when he bought out the old vet in this little town and I was one of his first clients with my Irish Setter--he also had an Irish Setter. He had yet to really build up his practice and when I was in we could chat for 15-20 minutes. I told him about being raised on farm and taking care of animals and when I got the puppies, Hunter and Kaycee and had her sapyed months later, he asked me if I would like to wach and I did. I also watched the tumor removal from Honey's let a few years later. I was allowed privileges most are not. Also, because he knows I will always pay, they don't even give me a bill , and I pay large ones out over time. In Feb. I owed almost $1000 due to all the tests and meds that were done on Sir Moose, plus the $100 bag of hepatic food, can's of food at $3.38 each, heart worm pills, etc. I only owe $100 now and it will be paid this month. He always tells me "don't worry about the bill." Great vet.


Wow. That is amazing. I would love to watch surgeries like that. You really are very lucky.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

In Oct. 2003 when Hunter was in ICU with his reaction to ProHeart6, he was in there 8 days. I was allowed to come and visit him as often as I wished, unhook the IV from the holder and take him outside to do his business and sit out there and love on him. I took him fresh boiled chicken each time I went. Also, my vet would call me at night to discuss what our next treatment would be. But the PrOHeart6 killed my precious young boy anyway.


I have always stayed with my dogs after dentals. Honey had horrible hallucinations and I would have to hold her as she looked all around, wild eyed, whimpering. It was so sad. And the last dental Buck had he was 11 and had teeth cleaned, one removed and a benign tumor removed from his gums. I spent hours on the floor with him as he had a hard time coming around. But he would know when I was not there and I would come back from getting water or going to the bathroom and he would be uttering a very soft, muffled sounding woof. As soon as I spoke and had my hand on him, he was fine. Yes I am priviledged to have this fellow for my vet. By the way, I had told stories of the English setters I grew up with and had been owned by. When his Irish Setter, Lanie died at 13, he got an ENGLISH SETTER PUPPY.


----------

